# Nullpointer Exception im BaseAdapter



## Holger (19. Dez 2011)

Hey Leute,
ich suche nun schon seit mehreren Stunden einen Fehler in meinem BaseAdapter. Jedoch komme ich der Lösung keinen Schritt näher. Eventuell kann mir ja jemand von euch sagen wo der Fehler stecken könnte.


```
public class TextNewsAdapter extends BaseAdapter {

	private ArrayList<TextNews> textNewsList;
	private final LayoutInflater inflater;
	
	public TextNewsAdapter(Context context, ArrayList<TextNews> textNews) {
		inflater = LayoutInflater.from(context);
		this.textNewsList = textNews;
		
		
	}
	
	public long getItemId(int position){
		return position;
	}
	
	public TextNews getItem(int position){
		return textNewsList.get(position);
	}
	
	public int getCount(){
		return textNewsList.size();
	}


	public View getView(int position, View convertView, ViewGroup parent) {
		
		//TODO Funktionsweise eines Adapters recherchiren und umsetzen
		ViewHolder holder;
		View v = convertView;
		
		if(v == null){
			
			holder = new ViewHolder();
			v = inflater.inflate(R.layout.topnews_item, null);
			
			holder.title = (TextView)v.findViewById(R.id.topnews_topic);
			holder.description = (TextView)v.findViewById(R.id.topnews_description);
			holder.topnews_img = (ImageView)convertView.findViewById(R.id.topnews_image);
			
			v.setTag(holder);
		}
		else{
			
			holder = (ViewHolder) v.getTag();
			
		}
		
		TextNews textNews = textNewsList.get(position);
		holder.title.setText(textNews.getTitle());
		holder.description.setText(textNews.getDescription());
		//TODO URL als Image Resource
		holder.topnews_img.setImageResource(R.drawable.ic_launcher);
		
		return v;
		
	}

	static class ViewHolder {
		TextView title, description;
		ImageView topnews_img;
	}
}
```

Also an der ArrayList liegt es nicht die habe ich schon überprüft ob sie korrekt befüllt wird.

Danke schon einmal im voraus!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Holger Tenbeitel


----------



## Andgalf (19. Dez 2011)

Poste doch mal den Stack-Trace mit dem Nullpointer


----------



## Holger (20. Dez 2011)

Sorry das ich jetzt erst antworte, mir war es aber nicht zeitiger möglich.





Hoffe das hilft dir weiter, um mir zu helfen!


----------



## Andgalf (20. Dez 2011)

Leider hilft das nicht wirklich, da die Zeilennummern aus dem stacktrace nicht mit deinem Posting übereinstimmen.

Sag mal welches Zeile 59 im original Quelltext ist.


----------



## Holger (20. Dez 2011)

Also die Zeile die in dem Log als Fehlerquelle gekennzeichnet wird ist in dem geposteten Code die Zeile 39. Hab nicht drüber nach gedacht das die Nummerierung hier etwas anders aussieht :/


----------



## Andgalf (20. Dez 2011)

Ok, convertView ist null. Was ja eigentlich auch logisch ist, sonst würde der if Block ja auch gar nicht ausgeführt.

Warum das null ist kann ich nicht sagen, da ich nicht weiß von wo getView aufgerufen wird.

Hope this helps a bit


----------



## fr1zle (20. Dez 2011)

Jo, statt "convertView" solltest du da "v" nehmen.


----------



## Holger (20. Dez 2011)

Hey danke für eure antworten, hat mir sehr geholfen. Der Fehler war wirklich das in der Zeile 39 Convertview anstatt von v stand.

Sehr herzlichen dank!


----------

